

On Reddit, 'The Button' is stressing people out - BaptisteGreve
http://www.reddit.com/r/thebutton?

======
dogmudpuppy
Stop pushing the damn button [http://teespring.com/greys-
forever](http://teespring.com/greys-forever)

------
officialjunk
The premise seems to be based on the button in the tv show Lost, where that
code "had to be" entered in before the timer, but no one was sure what would
happen if they didn't.

